# 92' Maxima security code on the doors?



## shawnsac2000 (Oct 3, 2007)

I just bought a used 92' maxima and here is a 4 or 5 digit code on the driver and passenger door. How can i get that code? Is it some where in the car? do i have to talk to nissan? Thanks!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

how do you have both a 92 and 94 max?


----------



## shawnsac2000 (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought it was a 94' but it is a 92'


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

ah, the master code is behind the glovebox on a gold box


----------



## shawnsac2000 (Oct 3, 2007)

Do i have to take out the dashboard to take out the glovebox? I do see 8-10 screws in the glovebox, will that take off the glovebox?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

actually you can twist yourself and see it with everything still in place.


----------



## shawnsac2000 (Oct 3, 2007)

I found it

PN CONT ASSY KEYLESS

P# 28595-85E00

L# 1K21181B

F# S3571157


What does the P, L, F, mean? And here is the buttons look like on the door.

C----TRK---------WDW----------LCK
[ST]--[1|2]-[3|4]--[5|6]--[7|8]--[9|0]


I don't get it, the one code has a B on there, But there is no B on the buttons.
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsac2000 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks a million.........


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/454290/7


----------

